# First Maudiae in my collection



## OrquideAlex (May 17, 2014)

Three slippers now, but this one is my first Maudiae. The tag says _Paphiopedilum_ (Supersuk 'Eureka' AM/AOS x Raisin Pie 'Hsinying') x sib. From my understanding this one is a common "mass-produced" hybrid, and it might be more accurate to say "Maudiae type complex hybrid." I was at Orchard Supply and Hardware for a completely unrelated purpose when I spotted it. I like the way it looks, it was cheap, so it's mine now


----------



## Trithor (May 17, 2014)

There is nothing 'lowly' about Maudiae type hybrids. I know there is not much of a following on the forum, but I for one love them and recognise the value that they represent as a very attractive pot plant. For the pot plant industry they are fantastic. Fast to mature (flower about 14-18 months from flask, and faster), attractive foliage, ease of culture and happy in the general home environment, large bloom relative to size of plant, and very importantly the blooms last in a perfect state for a long time.
As a group they have been extensively hybridised and 'inter-crossed', which makes them difficult to tell apart. Supersuk x Raisin Pie is called Hsinying Alien. It has the species sukhakulii on both sides of its family tree, which in most cases would lead us to expect heavy spotting of the petals, as well as quite acute petal tips. That is not to say that other forms do not occur, but my suspicion is that the label may be incorrect (may be). My initial impression was that purpuratum features in its parentage.
It does have lovely colour and appealing shape, and I am sure it will give you months of pleasure on its current blooming, and then grow well as an indoor plant and rebloom again next year! Nice purchase.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 17, 2014)

Trithor has done a good job singing the praises of the lowly Maudiae-type. Easy, inexpensive, high performing, pretty foliage even when not in bloom. It may be a mass-market plant, but Supersuk x Raisn Pie is proven high quality breeding, and yours has nice form and excellent color and shine. Hsinying Alien is a fun name too.

It doesn't show much of the Paph sukhakulii ancestry, which is why Trithor may doubt its heritage, but Rasin Pie 'Hsinying' doesn't either. With the sib cross generation it is very possible that the spots didn't make it through the genetic lottery or were even selected out. It does show its other ancestors, lawrenceanum, mastersianum, callosum and especially ends up looking like barbatum. I don't think I see any hint of illegitimate purpuratum myself.

If I could only have one orchid it would almost certainly be a lowly Maudiae-type, and I'd be quite happy with this one.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 17, 2014)

Any orchid you like is worth being in your collection. Thee fact that it was inexpensive and is a proven grower/bloomer is a great bonus. And thanks Trithor and PMM....I learn so much from your posts!


----------

